# Maths Problem



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure I used to be able to do this lol. But nah don't have a clue on how to do it anymore. My memory is shot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does it involve the equation of a circle?
I took a lot of math and even that is semi-unfamiliar to me. Yes, I had three quarters of calculus and physics.....each, and don't recognize that? Is that trigonometry, geometry? :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Don't worry if you don't recognise it. In my text book (fp2 maths) this topic is called 'further complex numbers'. The 'i' represents the square root of minus 1 (which of course is not a real number). This question is basically about transforming points in an argand diagram...
> 
> Don't worry, I'm kind of a maths geek and the maths course I'm doing is supposed to be more advanced than usual...
> 
> But anyway, I've really got to go to school now or I'll be late!


Ah, that rings a bell i = sqrt(-1), i^2 = something, i^3, i^4, etc.
I vaguely remember.....I am twice your age, though. I have more to look through in recalling things!!!! :wife


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<brain assplodes>


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

What grade math is this? I only got up to intermediate algebra. This is some advanced calculus or something.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

lde22 said:


> What grade math is this? I only got up to intermediate algebra. This is some advanced calculus or something.


lol this is how i feel im completely lost, and ill be starting precalc i nthe spring lol.


----------



## Lost_loner (May 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm taking the exact same thing in math right now. I have an exam on this on Friday. I'm hoping for atleast an 85...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

We did basic unreal numbers in highschool but I don't remember what class. It was probably advanced algebra but I also took advanced geometry, trig, and started calc. You just don't go that in depth on those levels and I don't recognize the drawings or wording max had. I do recognize the equations but not having had a time since where it was relevant to what I was doing I don't remember how to solve them.


----------

